# Sewage backup in basement from laundry



## ashley214 (Feb 21, 2011)

Our basement has water backing up from the sewage line every time we do laundry. We had a plumber clean out the line 3 months ago. They went through the house and not the larger outdoor opening. I had someone out today who cleaned out through the outdoor opening. There was a lot of root growth. 

We did 3 loads of laundry tonight and the basement is flooded with sewage backup. I don't know what else we can do. Any suggestions?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2011)

do you have a septic tank or are you on a sewer system?  If you had roots in the system , you also have broken pipes. If you are on septic system it may be at the end of its life. How old is the house.


----------



## plumber4200 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ashley, did you have the guy use a sewer camera on your sewer line.  Nealtw is right, you may have broken pipes. You need to use the camera to see what you are dealing with.  I used to live in Illinois, been to mackinaw a few times.  Nice town.  Good  luck.


----------

